# Forest River Rockwood Series Floor Water Damage



## BleednBlue (Jun 13, 2011)

This past weekend looked at 3 different used Rockwoods series (2009, 2007 and 2005) pop-ups.  One needed repair due to water damage by the front door.  Another was already repaired due to water damage by the front door.  The third seemed to be getting close to needing repair (floor board seemed soft) due to water damage by the front door.

I am assuming this is not a coincidence.  Can anyone verify that there is a design flaw.  It seems the water is coming in from the door.

Thoughts?

Rich


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: Forest River Rockwood Series Floor Water Damage

Welcome to the forum Rich.  Water damage is a common problem in rvs but if I saw this same type on 3 rvs think I would back off this model.  JMO.  FR does not get great reviews on this forum.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 12, 2012)

Bimbi the spammer!!


----------



## LEN (Jul 25, 2012)

Another Spammer!!!  Wish they would at least learn English and sentence structure.

LEN


----------

